# 1Password ne gère plus la syncronisation avec DropBox



## Stepha (25 Septembre 2016)

La nouvelle version de 1Password ne gère plus la synchronisation avec Dropbox.


----------



## Aliboron (25 Septembre 2016)

Ah bon ? J'ai pourtant la dernière version (? la 6.3.3) et ça fonctionne toujours :


----------



## Stepha (25 Septembre 2016)

La version iOS apparue ce matin, la propose plus.


----------



## Madalvée (25 Septembre 2016)

C'est peut-être passé en option payante.


----------



## Aliboron (25 Septembre 2016)

Stepha a dit:


> La version iOS apparue ce matin, la propose plus.


*Euh, si c'est iOS, ça ne concerne pas le Mac mais les iPad et iPhone, pour le coup. Je déplace. *


----------



## kasimodem (25 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,

J'ai reçu la MAJ ce matin aussi, mais j'ai toujours ma synchro Dropbox (iPhone 6S / iOS 10).
J'ai la version Pro payante, mais ça m'étonnerai qu'ils aient subitement retiré Dropbox de la version gratuite sans prévenir, c'est pas le genre.
Vous avez bien toujours le client Dropbox d'installé sur l'iPhone ? Si oui, peut être supprimer les deux applis (Dropbox et 1Password) et les réinstaller pour réinitialiser le tout, en commençant par configurer Dropbox évidemment


----------



## Aliboron (26 Septembre 2016)

Je n'ai pas la version Pro, mais j'ai toujours la synchro Dropbox sur mon iPhone sous iOS 10 :
​


----------



## r e m y (26 Septembre 2016)

Stepha a dit:


> La version iOS apparue ce matin, la propose plus.



Tu as "cliqué" sur "Principal / synchronisation >" pour voir les options proposées?
C'est là que tu devrais trouver le choix entre iCloud et Dropbox...


----------



## Gwen (26 Septembre 2016)

Chez moi pareil, j'ai toujours la synchro DropBox même si j'utilise celle d'iCloud.


----------

